# Iam an indian Lawyer and I want to immigrate to Canada and work as an inhouse counsel



## letmeknowtheanswer (Jul 22, 2018)

I am an Indian lawyer working in an american MNC, i wish to immigrate to Canada. Please suggest me do I need to give an exam for being eligible to work as a lawyer in Canada. I wish to work as an in house counsel as opposed to a practicing lawyer in a law firm or a chamber, do I still need to clear an exam.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, you will require to qualify (take an exam) to practice law in Canada.


----------



## letmeknowtheanswer (Jul 22, 2018)

Dear yin thanks for your reply..please suggest me how is the job market for lawyers in canada..and as much as i read it will take 1 to 2 years to complete nca exams...and only after that i will be eligible to apply for a job..do u think it is worth investing so much time.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

letmeknowtheanswer said:


> I am an Indian lawyer working in an american MNC, i wish to immigrate to Canada. Please suggest me do I need to give an exam for being eligible to work as a lawyer in Canada.



First, one does not give an exam, one takes an exam. Second, you are a lawyer who managed to find this website but couldn't find the info you seek on your own?





> I wish to work as an in house counsel as opposed to a practicing lawyer in a law firm or a chamber, do I still need to clear an exam.



There are no chambers in Canada.

And yes, you would need to pass the bar exam in order to work as a lawyer in any capacity. Also, if your education is not deemed to be up to Canadian standards you wouldn't be allowed to sit the bar exam without going back to law school, or perhaps even undergrad first.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

letmeknowtheanswer said:


> please suggest me how is the job market for lawyers in canada..



Please learn some basic information about Canada. This is the second largest country in the world so the job market will vary widely from one location to the next. As such, one cannot talk about a job market "in Canada".


----------



## letmeknowtheanswer (Jul 22, 2018)

Well thanks for your information. Had i know about canada and the market then i wouldnt be here on expat forum. Thats why m seeking help. Thank you so much.


----------



## letmeknowtheanswer (Jul 22, 2018)

Mr colchar why are you so blunt...m just asking for some information. If you dont wish to share any info then please dont write. No one is forcing you to help people.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

letmeknowtheanswer said:


> Mr colchar why are you so blunt...m just asking for some information. If you dont wish to share any info then please dont write. No one is forcing you to help people.


This is information that you could easily find in less than two minutes if you simply put forth some effort, and it is clear that you are seeking to move to Canada without having the slightest knowledge about the country. Why would you be interested in moving to a place that you know so little about? It would behoove you to do some basic research in order to gain some knowledge _before_ asking questions here because we are not here to lead you by the hand through the entire process.


----------



## letmeknowtheanswer (Jul 22, 2018)

Of course i have no knowledge about canada... thats why iam enquiring..btw thank you so much for taking out time and answering my queries. Much appreciated.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

letmeknowtheanswer said:


> Of course i have no knowledge about canada...



Then put forth some effort and gain some basic knowledge about the country!

And why are you even seeking to emigrate to a place that you admit you have no knowledge of? Common sense would dictate that one learn as much as possible about a country they are trying to emigrate to. The fact that you admit you know nothing about Canada, but for some reason are trying to emigrate here, indicates that you don't really want to come to Canada but are just looking to get out of India.


----------



## letmeknowtheanswer (Jul 22, 2018)

Dear colchar..thank you so much for your advice. I would suggest if you do not have anything good to write then please dont...in future these threads may be read by many more people and i strongly feel they should get some decent information through this forum. We can endlessly argue on this and keep occupying the web space. Many thanks again for taking out time for answering my queries. Have a nice day.


----------

